# Burnout Paradise Legendary Cars Flying DMC!



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

MARTY 
DOC








And yes when you boost it does leave flame trails from the tyres when on ground mode quick tap of the R3 button and its flying :thumleft:

and this car is blue supposed to be Red due to copyright but you can custom change the colour so its looks just like Ecto1! 









theres the General Lee too

And they are bringing out a new Map that extends over the suspension bridge to a new island not bad for a game over a year old :thumleft:


----------

